# Help required in Surrey or Hampshire



## Charlotte's Tandems (3 Oct 2016)

Charlotte's Tandems is a unique cycling charity that lends tandems (and tag-along bikes) to people with disabilities or additional needs for free, so that they can enjoy the wonders of the open road.

We have several tandems in Surrey but our Helper there can't help out for much longer. We therefore need someone to take over from her. Can you help?

Have a look at the Charlotte's Tandems Facebook site or CharlottesTandems.co.uk to see the joys that our tandems give people. 

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

http://www.charlottestandems.co.uk/index.html


----------

